# buy a new mid range D SLR Camera!!!!



## The Day Walker! (Nov 9, 2008)

hey guys,,needed help in buyin a new d slr camera.. a mid range 1...

usage, personal amateur photography......(but like 2 take a lot of photos....b it nature or object)

requirement:- 6 MP + 
                   NOKON OR CANON

MAX BUDGET:- 35000rs.

needed help in deciding....which 1 2 go for....

thanx

angel


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 9, 2008)

Try new sony .... or canon is the best in SLR 

canon -> canon EOS 10D ->28000/-


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 9, 2008)

The Nikon D60 is the best 1 available for amateurs.
If you want to take it further, there is the D80 too..

But the thing is, when buying a DSLR, The cost of the lenses manyatimes crosses that of the camera itself. So Choose wisely. 

The 10.2 Mpix sensor on the D60 may be bare-minimum from today's DSLR standards, but the saving here will let you invest more in the lenses later on..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

I have Nikon D40x .... amazing one !!


----------



## Doomsday (Nov 9, 2008)

Check out the Pentax K200D if you get it in India. It's the BEST value for a mid-range camera. The K200d + kit lens (18-55mm, f/3.5-5.6) ought to fit within Rs 35k.

Nikon D90 would be my next recommendation, but it's well beyond Rs35k i think. 
I am not familiar with the D60, but I think it has no built-in screw drive AF, so all legacy and non AF-S lenses will have to be manually focussed. Or something like that....

If you don't mind the different aspect ratio, crop factor (2x) and more noise at high ISOs, you can also check out the Olympus E-410 or 520 if they are available. They are decent dslrs. If you like shooting at the telephoto end of the spectrum, then Olympus is the best choice because you get 'free' doubling of your focal lengths due to the crop factor (2x for Oly vs 1.5x or 1.6x for the rest). Ofcourse, you lose the wide end as a result, so that's a drawback.

I personally don't like Canon dslrs. I am not pleased with the poor build quality, the artificial limitation of features,  ergonomics of the body, and their high prices, so i can personally never recommend a canon dlsr. Others obviously will disagree 

Sony bodies are really decent, but be warned their lenses cost an arm and a leg. Always factor in the potential cost for future lenses before you decide on a system. Bodies will come and go, lenses are long-term.


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 9, 2008)

At this budget look no further than Nikon D40*x* . Save the extra dough and invest in decent lenses !

Only one thing.... Nikon D40 and D40X are two different model...the X one is better and newer so go for it !


----------



## The Day Walker! (Nov 12, 2008)

so i m down to......3 options...

nikon d40x
nikon d60
and
canon eos 450D

so which 1 should i pic..... should b light anfd best in the 3....

thanx

angel


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2008)

cannons EOS450D is an amazing camera.
Next comes the leagendary Nicons D40x if its available. you can check the following site for the rating of cameras and features.

*www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos450d/page34.asp

*www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond40x/

there are many cameras there look for your price in India and then sellect.


----------



## dpuk (Nov 12, 2008)

Mr./Miss Angel ... lol
the requirements which you told us are very ultra basic and almost non existant coz no dslr comes below 6mp today.....

but lemme advise some models...

dslr cameras are not at all depended on megapixels.....you can get a 6 mp, a 10 mp, or a 12mp...they won't mean nothing if you don't know basic stuff about photography from dslr cams....

if you want an all rounder basic and reliable camera with options for future upgrades such as lenses, tripods, flashes, etc etc etc then look no further and buy a *NIKON D40*....it's one of the most old models but it's really double the worth what you pay for it....easily available for rs.22000 in the grey market(80% of photographers, studio people, etc but from GREY MARKET) with a 18-55mm lens.....
D40x is the upgraded version with a 10mp sensor but it's reviews on the internet are mostly negative because of the expectations of the people...I mean it was supposed to be a very nice camera but it was just a 10mp D40....

get the NIKON D40 with an extra lens....the lens would vary on your choice....choice of the nature of photography..whether you want WIDE lenses or you want to shot DISTANT objects......waise D40 ka stock lens, i.e., 18-55mm teri saari need poori kar dega, but fir bhi...experiments karne hai toh go for another lens....

if you wanna go for CANON(which is the greatest and best brand in DSLR as well as point n shoot) then go for CANON 400D(aka Digital Rebel XTi)......this camera was a direct competitor to the D40X and is the second main reason for the low sales of D40X....it has a very decent set of features.....2.5 inch screen...10mp sensor...a stock 18-55mm lens....auto dust cleansing system....and a CMOS sensor....

CANON is available for around rs.28000-30000 with the stock lens.....you can buy more lenses as per your needs....


Both the prices are from grey market as that's the best source for your camera...i was gonna buy the CANON last year coz of my photography keeda...but didn't buy coz of the budget thingy.....

at that time, the grey market price was rs.32000 and the Indian MRP on the website was rs.56000....




happy shopping mate.....

do tell us what you get


----------



## ghosh.dll (Nov 12, 2008)

+1 ^

D40ian for more than a year... save the extra for lenses and accessories, if u r serious... a search in flickr my help to decide on possibilities...


----------



## The Day Walker! (Nov 19, 2008)

hey pals....
which 1 2 choose from...finally...
D40x or D60.....
i like nature photography..including landscape,,and wide angels.... + many times closeup shoots...
so also suggest a good lens for it..

thanx

angel


----------

